# What Color Pumpkin Are You?



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I know we're all busy, but here's something to take your mind off stressing over props; http://blogthings.com/whatcolorpumpkinareyouquiz/

Here's mine;
You Are a Yellow Pumpkin
You are funky, fun loving, and outgoing. You embrace your weirdness, and others truly appreciate your quirks.
You believe that life's too short to be insecure. You're comfortable in your own flawed skin, and you encourage others to be the same way.

You are always noticing the fun little details in life that everyone else ignores. Even if you aren't an artist, you have an artist's eye.
You have a flair for finding hidden gems. You always have a new restaurant, band, or movie to suggest to your friends. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's mine:

You Are a Blue Pumpkin

You are unique, fascinating, and even a bit mysterious. There's not a lot of people like you around.
You believe life's too short to not seize the moment. You embrace every opportunity and live each day like it's your last.

You are playful and energetic. After a hard day of work, the last thing you want to do is lay around.
You love to get your heart racing, and it's hard for you to say no to an exciting or interesting invitation.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't answer any of those questions because my answer's are not one of the choices


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> I can't answer any of those questions because my answer's are not one of the choices


That's okay, we already know your color is "burnt sienna":jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I seem to be polar opposites 

You Are an Orange Pumpkin 
You are a bit average and ordinary, but that's a good thing. People appreciate you for who you are.
You believe life's too short to not forgive and forget. You try to let the small stuff slide and focus on what's important.

You appreciate the ordinary things that most people ignore - good friends, a warm home, a tasty meal.
There's so much to be thankful for in your life that you would feel wrong to complain too much!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

here's mine-

You Are a Green Pumpkin 
You are easy going, thoughtful, and content with who you are. People may not recognize your uniqueness, but you know how special you are.
You believe that life's too short to care about what others think. You just try your best to be yourself, and you figure that is good enough.

You are a bit of an introvert. You are the most interesting companion you know, so it's hard for you to want to be all that social.
You enjoy the company of others, but you don't like small talk or gossip. You rather discuss ideas or dreams than superficial topics.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's okay, we already know your color is "burnt sienna":jol:


Yes...Thats it when the house next to you guys is up for sale...I am moving in


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm a blue pumpkin, which really is a misnomer, as a blue "pumpkin" is really a variety of Hubbard squash, but I digress...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Yes...Thats it when the house next to you guys is up for sale...I am moving in


Missed your chance - house up the street just sold


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a red pumpkin but I want to be black and evil pumpkin death to pumpkins


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Another *RED*

David


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, pretty much me...


You Are a Yellow Pumpkin 
You are funky, fun loving, and outgoing. You embrace your weirdness, and others truly appreciate your quirks.
You believe that life's too short to be insecure. You're comfortable in your own flawed skin, and you encourage others to be the same way.

You are always noticing the fun little details in life that everyone else ignores. Even if you aren't an artist, you have an artist's eye.
You have a flair for finding hidden gems. You always have a new restaurant, band, or movie to suggest to your friends.


----------

